# Uber needs to make the maximum passenger limit more clear



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.

The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.

Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber is intentionally vague about everything, so you are forced to deal with awkward situations that make them more money. Whether it's setting you up to take more passengers than one should, or putting you at a pick-up site 22 minutes before the pax is even ready, Uber is great for placing you in a hopeless situation.

That's why I have little problem screwing around with Uber passengers who screw with me. "Oh? You reserved a ride! Well, I guess I might get to it when my current Lyft passenger gets dropped off, provided Lyft isn't throwing me another decent ping nearby. Hope I didn't make you late for work by driving all those Lyft passengers around first."

"Try Lyft next time. They at least have a better system for reserving rides."


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

Not any issues with reserved rides, issues with passenger limits on UberX.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


Idgaf it wasted too much time going over there
and I'm not happy with a noshow fee
As long as you are vaxed and maxed (ghetto)
do ya really think having someone sitting next 
to you (as long as they arent slobbering on you)
is gonna make that much diff? I dont....


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

If you get in an accident you are royally ****ed.

There are also unlimited rides available within 30-60 seconds, there is no reason to take a ride with someone who doesn't respect this

Absolutely nothing to gain and everything to lose over a piddly little fare

It's easy pushover drivers like you who encourage customers to keep trying to push over the next one because eventually they will find a weak one and get an XL service for the price of an X


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Extremely common in my market. I have gone back-and-forth on this, but in recent months I have just decided no way am I taking four,, ever. My strategy lately is that I show them a waybill from a previous ride, where it clearly shows passenger capacity 3, with the insurance certificate information underneath. They helps with the law students at least! Plenty of arguments and a few downvotes over the past year because of this. Uber is screwing drivers on this one.


----------



## Rift (Aug 22, 2021)

Exactly. @Cvillegordo gets it


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's been well over a year-and-a-half since the three person and five person change in ride for Uber X and xl. Everybody knows this just like everybody knows they're supposed to wear a mask. They do this because they don't want to pay the extra amount or they don't want to be bothered with the mask because they're just too good for everybody.

There's no need to argue it's pretty simple the insurance doesn't cover the fourth person. However you had drivers here it seems that that does not make a difference to. These drivers in turn makes it hard and sometimes impossible do your job because they're not following the rules themselves.

These drivers don't care because they're just greedy bastards.

Stick to your guns and don't let him in. Go around the corner and wait the timer out and then hit passenger attitude. Collect your cancel fee and go away


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Extremely common in my market. I have gone back-and-forth on this, but in recent months I have just decided no way am I taking four,, ever. My strategy lately is that I show them a waybill from a previous ride, where it clearly shows passenger capacity 3, with the insurance certificate information underneath. They helps with the law students at least! Plenty of arguments and a few downvotes over the past year because of this. Uber is screwing drivers on this one.


I'll just pull up my app when they say "what, I didn't see anything about 4." Cheap skates


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Between this and no masks (90% of my pax are maskless) I'm just turning into a complete grouch. FYI, multiple vaccinated students (required at UVA) have told me they recently had the Delta variant but were not very sick, like a cold. I am getting a whole lot of people who pretend not to know about the mask requirement.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Between this and no masks (90% of my pax are maskless) I'm just turning into a complete grouch. FYI, multiple vaccinated students (required at UVA) have told me they recently had the Delta variant but were not very sick, like a cold. I am getting a whole lot of people who pretend not to know about the mask requirement.


2 minutes after accepting a ping I message " masks are still required and appreciated." They have absolutely no excuse for not having a mass before I get there. No Remorse I don't care you ain't riding without a mask. It could be pouring down rain 3 in the morning and I'm the only Uber out. Guess you will be sitting cuz I ain't going to pick your ass up.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> 2 minutes after accepting a ping I message " masks are still required and appreciated." They have absolutely no excuse for not having a mass before I get there. No Remorse I don't care you ain't riding without a mask. It could be pouring down rain 3 in the morning and I'm the only Uber out. Guess you will be sitting cuz I ain't going to pick your ass up.


 That's a good idea I'm gonna start doing the same thing. I already send a text message about 3 passengers maximum, especially if the pickup is a significant distance away.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the passangers are too damn cheap to pay for an XL...F them...not to mention the insurance liability...GTFOH... if they refuse to cancel pull away then shuffle them..plenty of spots here in vegas to get far enough away and still keep the timer going. engage with them as little as possible if they get argumentative,nothing good is going to come from that.


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


I programmed an autocorrect so I can press a key and it suggests "Just a reminder, Uber X rides are insured for a maximum of 3 passengers. If you have more than 3 passengers, you'll need to cancel and order an Uber XL.". I accept a trip, wait 2 minutes and send that via the app. I started that 3 months ago, and since then have only had one group fail to cancel. As soon as I saw them (family of 4), I made sure the timer started, drove around the corner and collected the fee after ignoring a half dozen phone calls. 

I disabled the lock actuator for my passenger door, so no worries about someone opening that.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

dapperstache said:


> I programmed an autocorrect so I can press a key and it suggests "Just a reminder, Uber X rides are insured for a maximum of 3 passengers. If you have more than 3 passengers, you'll need to cancel and order an Uber XL.". I accept a trip, wait 2 minutes and send that via the app. I started that 3 months ago, and since then have only had one group fail to cancel. As soon as I saw them (family of 4), I made sure the timer started, drove around the corner and collected the fee after ignoring a half dozen phone calls.
> 
> I disabled the lock actuator for my passenger door, so no worries about someone opening that.


This is a constant problem for me, at least a couple times a night. What I've started doing is sending a text message any time it is a pick up more than several minutes away. I still run into the occasional group that says they misunderstood my question, like today. This particular group refused to cancel saying; "we're not paying a cancelation fee because you refused to take us!" It was a long driveway off of a country road, When I drove back down the driveway to wait the timer stopped counting down. I called support and basically received no help.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

If they refuse to cancel i let them know i can cancel but they will still get charged and probably get a new x driver that will do the same until they finally cancel and request xl. I let them know thats just the way uber works. They almost always decide to cancel, usually while spewing profanities at me lol.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> This is a constant problem for me, at least a couple times a night. What I've started doing is sending a text message any time it is a pick up more than several minutes away.


Ive started just paying attention to pickup location. Residential is usually cool, its mostly the bar/restaurants that have entire parties, and hotels where i encounter 4+ (yes plus. Had 5 try to X yesterday wanting to break all sorts of laws. Damn drunks lol)


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I had a hotel pickup late last night; a bride and groom sill in their wedding clothes and two bridesmaids. They didn't protest, the groom stayed to wait for the next Uber. So I took three very attractive ladies to a bar, including the gorgeous, amusingly smashed bride in her revealing wedding dress - lots of skin, woo hoo! (The wedding had been hours earlier.) She got a big cheer when they walked into the bar.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


Pull a trip waybill and it tells you UBER insure you for only 3 pax .If you agree to 4 , you are giving them cause to denny any claim. Same with the minors . The driver is basically driving uninsured.Do you really think that 4 girls will accept fault at the lawsuit after the accident ?I do not have any remorse. 3 mean 3 . GFY and pay an XL.


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


‘it doesn’t help when Uber’s help pages have not been updated. This page talks about 6 passengers or more in Uber XL, although the current standard is 5 passengers max.


----------



## WLa10 (Jun 14, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> 2 minutes after accepting a ping I message " masks are still required and appreciated." They have absolutely no excuse for not having a mass before I get there. No Remorse I don't care you ain't riding without a mask. It could be pouring down rain 3 in the morning and I'm the only Uber out. Guess you will be sitting cuz I ain't going to pick your ass up.


I hear ya!
I actually keep a box of masks in my car just in case…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> having someone sitting next
> to you (as long as they arent slobbering on you)
> is gonna make that much diff?


It will in case of an accident. Uber insurance is void - too many paxholes. DOH!!! Betcha' didn't think of that. So ya' still gonna' do those rides?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

EasyRider1 said:


> ‘it doesn’t help when Uber’s help pages have not been updated. This page talks about 6 passengers or more in Uber XL, although the current standard is 5 passengers max.
> View attachment 614149


I swear to God. F, F, F, Uber. Such a pos company.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

WLa10 said:


> I hear ya!
> I actually keep a box of masks in my car just in case…


I don't. Who wants a person in their car that has been doing everything they can do to be infected and spread it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> It will in case of an accident. Uber insurance is void - too many paxholes. DOH!!! Betcha' didn't think of that. So ya' still gonna' do those rides?


Of course they're going to do the rides. It's my car it's my rules. It's your ass that is going to get sued!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Of course they're going to do the rides. It's my car it's my rules. It's your ass that is going to get sued!


So does that include you?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> Extremely common in my market. I have gone back-and-forth on this, but in recent months I have just decided no way am I taking four,, ever. My strategy lately is that I show them a waybill from a previous ride, where it clearly shows passenger capacity 3, with the insurance certificate information underneath. They helps with the law students at least! Plenty of arguments and a few downvotes over the past year because of this. Uber is screwing drivers on this one.


I just tell them 3 passengers max, I don’t show them anything I drive off, if they don’t cancel, I wait till the timer runs out, cancel, say to many riders, **** these entitled assholes. With that being said, 98% of my passengers are fine.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So does that include you?


Yes i do and can.

I also have insurance to cover 4 people regardless of ubers limit rules.

Advantage of being a TAXI is I CAN DO WTF I WANT and there's no issues REGARDLESS of ubers rules or regulations.

MIND YOU... Im not stupid and this service is above and beyond uber. It's not cheep and this is clearly understood prior to starting the ride.


So unless you are in a position like myself, my default here is what i said earlier. Dont take 4 people and everyone wears a mask.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

rkozy said:


> Uber is intentionally vague about everything...


Stop right there. That says it all. And it's even worse than what's described so far. I am getting fares asking what "Green" is. Know why? They chose Green (which is an X using an EV) because it doesn't have the little character with the 3 next to it. Same thing with a little known category called "Uber Wine". Just an X really, but no limiter next to the service.

It makes me want to break out my Steve Martin impersonation: "Uber, how can you beeeeee so F'ing stupid?"

Speaking of stupid... In my market every single pickup now has the message indicator on it. As is when a pax has sent you a text after the request was accepted. The message is not from the pax though. It is a generic disclaimer about never to share your information with anyone. Uber will never ask.... blah blah blah. Uber is clearly reacting to the ramp up of accounts getting [socially] attacked lately, but gee guys could you not have done it a way that I am now ignoring what could be an actual communication from a pax that may save time on the pick up?



W00dbutcher said:


> There's no need to argue it's pretty simple the insurance doesn't cover the fourth person.


Do we know that for a fact? Has Uber specifically stated their insurance won't cover? I missed that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Do we know that for a fact? Has Uber specifically stated their insurance won't cover? I missed that.


Look at the waybill. This is what the insurer will use to help determine if the driver is in compliance for vehicle, route, and passenger number or cargo weight if there is an accident.

Uber won't tell you this. They could careless if you carry more then stated in waybill. It's a violation of the insures agreement and a reason to not honor the insurance upon someone trying to file claim.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

3 times last night I had 4 passengers. I told them get a second Uber, or XL. 1 of them agreed, 3 got in the other got another Uber. The other 2 refused, I told them sorry, left, let them cancel or let the timer run out, say the cancellation is to many riders, get my fee and move on. I would’ve missed a $45 35 minute trip had I took the one group of 4. I don’t like this rule, but I’m not breaking it for these people. I don’t get paid enough to break rules. I’ll bend from time to time, but never break. I’m not a pushover. Never have been. Even when I worked for a corporate limo company, I never broke the rules, if the passengers didn’t like it, I told to take it up with my manager, he always had my back, mainly because we had drive cams, so they couldn’t lie. In 20 years of doing limo work, I had 5 problem passengers. I’ve had around the same in 2 months of Uber.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> 3 times last night I had 4 passengers. I told them get a second Uber, or XL. 1 of them agreed, 3 got in the other got another Uber. The other 2 refused, I told them sorry, left, let them cancel or let the timer run out, say the cancellation is to many riders, get my fee and move on. I would’ve missed a $45 35 minute trip had I took the one group of 4. I don’t like this rule, but I’m not breaking it for these people. I don’t get paid enough to break rules. I’ll bend from time to time, but never break. I’m not a pushover. Never have been. Even when I worked for a corporate limo company, I never broke the rules, if the passengers didn’t like it, I told to take it up with my manager, he always had my back, mainly because we had drive cams, so they couldn’t lie. In 20 years of doing limo work, I had 5 problem passengers. I’ve had around the same in 2 months of Uber.


Sounds like you will do just fine. Stick to your guns... You'll need them.

your missing just 2 things tho....
Cocaine and Hook-(or whatever pc Correct gender specific word we are using now adays)


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


Or Uber could just increase it back to four like it should be.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Or Uber could just increase it back to four like it should be.


Screw that I make money off of having four people in the three person car.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

This is definitely a pet peeve of mine! I put an extra large stuffed ferret in my passenger front seat which is a nice way to say no, only three and everyone sits in back! For those who insist upon arguing I tell them that Lyft AND Uber are perfectly clear that due to covid only 3 riders allowed! NO, I do NOT cancel the ride for them - I DID what I was asked to do - arrive at their pick up point to take them to their destination! I might have just driven 15 minutes to get there! I refuse to cover their butt! I will roll up the windows and sit there until they cancel the ride. I may have to move out of traffic lane or up the street a bit, but I wait until THEY cancel the ride! If they verbally abuse me, or attempt to rip off my side mirrors, kick or punch my car then I call support and sometimes have had to call cops! If they are truly apologetic, I ask where is their destination and if it is a short distance I will do the ride as a "split run" take two people, then come back and take the next two people. To do that I turn off incoming ride requests, take the first two pax, deliver them, change the destination back to the pick up place, go back and pick the last two up, change the destination to their drop off and finish the ride. This keeps them happy, and keeps me in compliance, lets them know I take the rules seriously and they don't have to wait an extra long time for an XL or call a second Uber/Lyft! My area can be seriously low on XL and the riders tend to be extremely cheap!


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Or Uber could just increase it back to four like it should be.


NO! I do NOT want people who cannot follow simple rules sitting up front with me! I rather like not having a stranger in the front pax seat! Especially after one rider puked all over my dash board with no warning and then started laughing about it!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SassyDriver said:


> NO! I do NOT want people who cannot follow simple rules sitting up front with me! I rather like not having a stranger in the front pax seat! Especially after one rider puked all over my dash board with no warning and then started laughing about it!


Pics of the puke or it never happened...


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I like when 5 walk up to the car and beg and plead that they can sit on laps, or were only going a couple blocks. Pleeeeease, pleeeease sir we'll give you a nice tip.


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Pics of the puke or it never happened...


Already sent to Uber or Lyft, happen long time ago and I got the clean up fee.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I always take four and I love it when I get five or six cuz I charge them $3 to 5 extra per person and they don't mind.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

I simply explain to the passengers that every time they request a ride the $1 million dollar policy only covers 3 people. When they get upset, I tell them... Do you really want to risk the chance of getting into an accident, spend the few extra dollars and get a XL. Why would anyone want to get into a vehicle with a driver who doesn't care if they are covered?


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

Alantc said:


> I always take four and I love it when I get five or six cuz I charge them $3 to 5 extra per person and they don't mind.


And this is the reason why you are frantically posting whether or not to tell Uber about your recent accident. Karma! 😂 I am patiently waiting for an update from you that you have been deactivated. Will a I told you so be shared by drivers from this forum?? We will have to wait and see....


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Alantc said:


> I always take four and I love it when I get five or six cuz I charge them $3 to 5 extra per person and they don't mind.


How exactly do you "charge" them? Do you demand cash upfront? Waiting for your "I've been deactivated!" post.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Alantc said:


> I always take four and I love it when I get five or six cuz I charge them $3 to 5 extra per person and they don't mind.


Why not 7 . Can’t wait to read your comments at the “ Deactivated drivers forum “ *****ing about unfair Uber practices . Like they said “ we all have one “


----------



## F3ar13ss (Jan 2, 2022)

W00dbutcher said:


> 2 minutes after accepting a ping I message " masks are still required and appreciated." They have absolutely no excuse for not having a mass before I get there. No Remorse I don't care you ain't riding without a mask. It could be pouring down rain 3 in the morning and I'm the only Uber out. Guess you will be sitting cuz I ain't going to pick your ass up.


I provide masks to the maskless. It disarms them, they are usually very appreciative, and about half give me a tip. Consistently. I buy the masks from the local dollar store. Boxes of 50 for $5.


----------



## DMack (7 mo ago)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


What about when it’s only one passenger but the have groceries that fill up your whole car!!! I have a 2014 Pathfinder with the third row! If I have to let down all of my seats it’s an XL ride!! Sorry


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idgaf it wasted too much time going over there
> and I'm not happy with a noshow fee
> As long as you are vaxed and maxed (ghetto)
> do ya really think having someone sitting next
> ...


Glad those times are over. I was tired of those same situations. But being adamant about the rules and rather liking no one sit next to me, I didn’t let one sit up front (anyway) and Id just sit and wait if necessary to get the cancellation fee. People should simply follow the rules (besides it’d be just my luck to get sick a few days and lose pay).


----------



## DevastatorJ (2 mo ago)

dapperstache said:


> I disabled the lock actuator for my passenger door, so no worries about someone opening that.


My vehicle auto locks the doors while in gear. so until I put it into park noone can get in.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I keep hearing this refrain that insurance only covers so many passengers. I have used this easy excuse myself with pax. 
If you actually read the policy, though - not the waybill, there is no mention of a maximum passenger count 
If they tried to deny insurance because a driver decided to clown car it would be front page news and the end of rideshare.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


On UberX your car is suppose to be capable to carry four pax’s.

One in the front and three in the back unless they are plus size people then you might have an issue.

You have three seatbelts in your standard car in the backseat and then the front seat which make it a four passenger ride.

Sunday I had some young ladies try to fit five in and I politely told them only four and they had two Uber cars so the other female got into the other one with no issue.

I carried four people on a UberX ride a few times, so I am unsure how you believe you can only carry three people?

Never mind, I just noticed the date and that was back in 2021 when we were still under pandemic rules.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> On UberX your car is suppose to be capable to carry four pax’s.
> 
> One in the front and three in the back unless they are plus size people then you might have an issue.
> 
> ...


You are replying to a comment that was posted during the pandemic and with a 3 passenger max.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You are replying to a comment that was posted during the pandemic and with a 3 passenger max.


Exactly. 

Posts this old or irrelevant shouldn't appear at the top, be archived or clearly state so.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You are replying to a comment that was posted during the pandemic and with a 3 passenger max.


And if you could read I stated that also!


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Rift said:


> At least a couple times a day, I get some very annoying groups of 4 that want a ride in a UberX. Some are understanding of it and cancel quickly, others don't go down so easy and often get hostile and put up a fight, which puts me in a bad mood and wastes time. Probably half the time, they ask/insist that I cancel. Either way, waste time when they don't cancel immediately by themselves because I have to wait 5 minutes and mark them as a no-show, or mark them as too many riders to follow it up with phone support. With the phone support option, the customer doesn't necessarily get charged a cancellation fee, sometimes Uber takes the hit, which means that the customer will be doing this BS in the future since it is a freeroll.
> 
> The little head and shoulder icon with the number 3 isn't highly visible to someone who isn't used to using Uber on a regular basis and quickly selects an option in the rider app. I feel like the app needs to make the maximum passenger limits a bit more visible and clear to understand to avoid all these hassles.
> 
> Of course you also have the cheap & "in a hurry and don't have time to wait for XL" customers who will ask you to take 4 even though they know the limit is 3, hoping that the driver is an easy pushover and will cooperate, either for free, and unspoken expectation/hope of a tip (which is highly unlikely if they were too cheap to order an XL to save money to begin with), or a promise of an in-app tip. This type is also almost as likely to put up a fight and insist that you cancel so they won't be charged a fee.


----------

